# AudioAnlage mit PC verbinden - wie genau geht das? Bitte helfen!



## eBi14 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich will die Musik auf meinem Computer durch die Lautsprecher von meiner Audioanlage hören. Ich habe es mit einem Klinken-2 Cinch Kabel probiert, doch das klappte nicht. Dann habe ich es umgetauscht gegen ein Klinken-Kabel. Also das Kabel hat an beiden Seiten jeweils ein Klinkenende (die normalen die auch in MP3 Player reinpassen). Nun, ich habe dann ein Ende in die Line-Out-Front Büchse gesteckt und das andere Ende in die Büchse in der Anlage gesteckt wo drunter "Phones" steht. Doch ich bekomme keinen Sound. Was nun?

Ich hoffe ihr habt mein Problem verstanden und könnt mir helfen. Danke im vorraus,

eBi14


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 09.10.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander.
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem. Ich will die Musik auf meinem Computer durch die Lautsprecher von meiner Audioanlage hören. Ich habe es mit einem Klinken-2 Cinch Kabel probiert, doch das klappte nicht. Dann habe ich es umgetauscht gegen ein Klinken-Kabel. Also das Kabel hat an beiden Seiten jeweils ein Klinkenende (die normalen die auch in MP3 Player reinpassen). Nun, ich habe dann ein Ende in die Line-Out-Front Büchse gesteckt und das andere Ende in die Büchse in der Anlage gesteckt wo drunter "Phones" steht. Doch ich bekomme keinen Sound. Was nun?


 phones iust für jkopfhörer, das ist ein AUSgang.


hat deine anlage denn überhaupt einen eingang? bei kompaktanlagen hast du oft gar keinen oder nur EINEN, der heißt dann meistens "AUX". bei einem echten verstärker hast du hinten zahlreiche chinch-buchsen als eingang zB für CD, MD, TUNER usw. - da könntest du auch den PC anschließen, die namen sind nur dazu da, damit du später an der font oder fernbedienung leichter zurecht kommst. die könnten ebenso einfach AUX1, AUX2, AIUX3... heißen, was aber verwirrend wäre. wenn du dann was zB an CD angeschlossen hast, dann musst du am verstärker natürlich auch auf "CD" umstellen, damit das hörst, was dort angeschlossen ist.


----------



## pilli (9. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 09.10.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander.
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem. Ich will die Musik auf meinem Computer durch die Lautsprecher von meiner Audioanlage hören. Ich habe es mit einem Klinken-2 Cinch Kabel probiert, doch das klappte nicht. Dann habe ich es umgetauscht gegen ein Klinken-Kabel. Also das Kabel hat an beiden Seiten jeweils ein Klinkenende (die normalen die auch in MP3 Player reinpassen). Nun, ich habe dann ein Ende in die Line-Out-Front Büchse gesteckt und das andere Ende in die Büchse in der Anlage gesteckt wo drunter "Phones" steht. Doch ich bekomme keinen Sound. Was nun?
> 
> ...


phones steht für Kopfhörer und ist damit auch ein Line-Out.
Also, am Line-in der Anlage eingesteckt, sollte es problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 09.10.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander.
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem. Ich will die Musik auf meinem Computer durch die Lautsprecher von meiner Audioanlage hören. Ich habe es mit einem Klinken-2 Cinch Kabel probiert, doch das klappte nicht. Dann habe ich es umgetauscht gegen ein Klinken-Kabel. Also das Kabel hat an beiden Seiten jeweils ein Klinkenende (die normalen die auch in MP3 Player reinpassen). Nun, ich habe dann ein Ende in die Line-Out-Front Büchse gesteckt und das andere Ende in die Büchse in der Anlage gesteckt wo drunter "Phones" steht. Doch ich bekomme keinen Sound. Was nun?
> 
> ...



Ist der Front-Audio Ausgang denn überhaupt aktiviert?
Normalerweise hätte es mit dem Klinke->Cinch Kabel gehen müssen sofern du die Cinch-Stecker bei der Stereoanlage richtig angeschlössen hast (line-In)


----------



## Solon25 (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe einen Adapter 3,5'' Klinke für Line Out am PC. Auf der anderen Seite stecken 2 Chinch Stecker mit Kabel zur Anlage wo diese in Audio/Video eingesteckt sind. Funzt 1a und hört sich bombastisch an 

*Edith ergänzt:* Solltest Du z.B. auch einen Antennenstecker im Verstärker für Radio hören haben, dürfte es arg brummen (Doppelerdung), den Antennenstecker in dem Fall dann rausnehmen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2007)

Solon25 am 09.10.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> mit Kabel zur Anlage wo diese in Audio/Video eingesteckt sind.



Audio/Video ???

Was hat denn deine Anlage für einen Video-Eingang?   

Und warum steckst du ein Cinch-Kabel das von der Soundkarte kommt da an?


----------



## Solon25 (9. Oktober 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 09.10.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 09.10.2007 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht dabei lediglich um den Ton, oder hast schon mal an einem Verstärker die gelbe (Bild) Buchse gesehen? 



> Und warum steckst du ein Cinch-Kabel das von der Soundkarte kommt da an?


Soundkarte hat nur Klinkenbuchse, von daher der Adapter und Verstärker haben nun mal nur Chinch Buchsen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2007)

Solon25 am 09.10.2007 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Audio/Video ???
> 
> Was hat denn deine Anlage für einen Video-Eingang?
> Geht dabei lediglich um den Ton, oder hast schon mal an einem Verstärker die gelbe (Bild) Buchse gesehen?
> ...



ja hab ich 
gibt es tatsächlich


----------



## uuodan (9. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 09.10.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander.
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem. Ich will die Musik auf meinem Computer durch die Lautsprecher von meiner Audioanlage hören. Ich habe es mit einem Klinken-2 Cinch Kabel probiert, doch das klappte nicht. Dann habe ich es umgetauscht gegen ein Klinken-Kabel. Also das Kabel hat an beiden Seiten jeweils ein Klinkenende (die normalen die auch in MP3 Player reinpassen). Nun, ich habe dann ein Ende in die Line-Out-Front Büchse gesteckt und das andere Ende in die Büchse in der Anlage gesteckt wo drunter "Phones" steht. Doch ich bekomme keinen Sound. Was nun?
> 
> ...



OUT auf OUT geht schonmal nicht. Du brauchst am PC einen SoundAUSGANG und an der Anlage einen EINGANG. Sofern deine Anlage nicht die günstigste ist, dann solltest du einen Eingang haben. Einen Soundausgang am PC ist immer vorhanden, sofenr eine Soundkarte onboard / extra ist.

Der AUSGANG am PC ist meist GRÜN (Stereo) [bzw. SCHWARZ und ORANGE extra für den Surround]. - Da du aber sicher eine Stereoanlage hast, reicht der GRÜNE Anschluss am Mainboard bzw. a.d. Soundkarte. Ob der FRONTAUDIO-As aktiv ist, siehst du an 2 Stellen:

1. Besteht eine physikalische Verbindung? Soll heißen: Ist der Frontaudio auch angeschlossen bzw. der an der I/O Blende durchgeschleift?
2. Besteht eine logische Verbindung? Soll heißen: Ist im BIOS der onboard-Sound aktiviert und sind auf dem Rechner die passenden Treiber? 

Passt dieser Punkt, dann weiter im Programm:
In den GRÜNENt steckst du nun ein 3,5mm KLINKE-Kabel rein, das sich am anderen Ende in R (RECHTS) und L (LINKS) aufgabelt. 

Nun gibt es 2 verschiedene Kabelarten:

Die einen gabeln in STECKER, können also SOFORT mit dem WEIßen bzw. ROTEN EINGANG verbunden werden.
Die anderen brauchen einen "Adapter", der auf BEIDEN Seiten STECKER hat, da Anschluss auf Anschluss nicht passt.

Anbei ein paar Bilder, die dir helfen sollten:

VARIANTE #2: ADAPTER STECKER - STECKER 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VARIANTE #1: 3,5MM KLINKE - STECKER auf 2 x CINCH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUDIOANSCHLÜSSE AM PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUDIOANSCHLUSS DER ANLAGE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Oktober 2007)

Solon25 am 09.10.2007 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 09.10.2007 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist dann aber kein Audio/Video-Eingang sondern nur Audio    
Warum schreibst du dann Audio/Video ?


----------



## eBi14 (10. Oktober 2007)

Also vielen Dank schonmal für die sehr guten und vielen Antworten. Ich habe hier mal eine Zeichnung angefertigt, wie das hinten bei der Anlage aussieht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird wohl nicht gehen oder? Die Anlage ist nähmlich eine Microanlage, für ca. 90 
Euro


Bitte um weitere Hilfe, danke 

eBi14


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Oktober 2007)

Sofern das alle Anschlüsse sind --> NEIN

Ohne Line-In gehts nicht!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 10.10.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also vielen Dank schonmal für die sehr guten und vielen Antworten. Ich habe hier mal eine Zeichnung angefertigt, wie das hinten bei der Anlage aussieht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was beduetet "frei"? steht da nix dran? oder sind da keine buchsen? und bei "besetzt": was ist denn dort angeschlossen?


aber ohne "line in" oder "AUX" oder so geht es nicht, und bei ner anlage, die inkl. boxen 90€ kostet, wurdert das auch wenig. die boxen dürften dann eh nicht besser sein als 30-40€ PC boxen. kann sogar sein, dass durch die schelchten signalwege und verstärkerteile, die so eine billige anlage vermutlich hast, der sound sogar schlechter ist als mit PC + modernen onboardsound oder gar extra soundkarte, an die du direkt 30-40€ PC-boxen anschließt.


----------



## eBi14 (10. Oktober 2007)

Achso, also frei bedeutet eben, dass da kein Kabel dran ist. Und bei besetzt sind die beiden Boxen dran (Bei Alpha irgendwas) und an dem anderen ne Antenne oder so...
Dann wird das wohl nix, denn das sind die einzigen Schnittstellen... Ja, ist eigentlich von Thomson, aber uralt.

Ich überlege auch grade ob ich mir nicht lieber ein 2.1 / 5.1 System hole. 

Wie kann man denn rausfinden, ob eine Karte mit 2.1 oder 5.1 kompitabel ist?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 10.10.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn rausfinden, ob eine Karte mit 2.1 oder 5.1 kompitabel ist?


 wenn du weißt, was für ne karte du hast, dann geht das simpel. aber an sich ist seit 3-4 jahren jeder onboardsound auch 5.1fähig, und sofern du keine musiker-soundkarte dazugelauft hast, ist auch jede normale "gamer"-karte seit jahren 5.1 fähig


wenn du 4 oder mehr soundbuchsen an der karte hast, dann hast du aber zu 99% auch 5.1 

hast du 3 buchsen, dann könntest du 5.1 haben, aber evtl. auch nur 2.1

bei1- 2 buchsen hast du auf keinen fall 5.1



ps: nicht die buchsen des onboardsound PLUS die einer soundkarte zusammenzählen!


----------



## eBi14 (10. Oktober 2007)

also ich habein line in und 3 line outs, sind wohl 2.1 oder (auf einem steht auch subwoofer drauf)? und vorne am pc habe ich auch noch eine blaue schnittstelle (A/V Input Audio)


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 10.10.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habein line in und 3 line outs, sind wohl 2.1 oder (auf einem steht auch subwoofer drauf)? und vorne am pc habe ich auch noch eine blaue schnittstelle (A/V Input Audio)




3 line outs würden für 5.1 reichen.


aber was für ne karte hast du, oder was für en board, falls onboardsound?


----------



## eBi14 (10. Oktober 2007)

die soundkarte ist von c-media und ist das modell cmi 8738...

weißt du was davon?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 10.10.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> die soundkarte ist von c-media und ist das modell cmi 8738...
> 
> weißt du was davon?



sagt mir jetzt nix. aber wenn du bisher kein 5.1 nötig hattest, dann bleib bei stereo. für zB 50€ bekommst du auch einklanglich deutlich besseres 2.1 set als 5.1, is ja klar. und muisk ist eh nicht in 5.1, man kann sie zwar auf alle boxen künstlich verteilen, aber das ist halt "unecht"


----------



## eBi14 (10. Oktober 2007)

Herbboy am 10.10.2007 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mir jetzt nix. aber wenn du bisher kein 5.1 nötig hattest, dann bleib bei stereo. für zB 50€ bekommst du auch einklanglich deutlich besseres 2.1 set als 5.1, is ja klar. und muisk ist eh nicht in 5.1, man kann sie zwar auf alle boxen künstlich verteilen, aber das ist halt "unecht"



das hätte ich mir gedacht  
was für ein 2.1 würdest du mir denn empfehlen ich hab da z.b. das logitech z3 im auge, bei uns im medi* mark* düsseldorf kosten die (nur) 39.99...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2007)

eBi14 am 10.10.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.10.2007 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist AFAIK uralt. da, wo es sie noch gibt, kosten die mehr als 50€. ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, ob die besser wären als zB die hier: http://www3.atelco.de/8A7LlAJLbWQYfm/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=7999&agid=770&ref=12


legst du wert auf viel bass? dann wäre logitech b(a)esser als creative. creative hat aber auch guten bass, nur kannst du dann auch ganz abstellen, bei den meisten logitech is mir selbst auf "subwoofer = 0" zu viel bass drin..


----------



## eBi14 (10. Oktober 2007)

Herbboy am 10.10.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> b(a)esser


ach, was für ein wortspiel 

also da ich so auf linkin park und co stehe ist mir das schon wichtig, aber nicht kaufentscheidend. der sound ist wohl genausowichtig wie der bass... aber am meisten zählt eh der preis 

ich mache nähmlich den rollerschein und da muss das geld noch für eine simson (    ) Schwalbe reichen...

MfG


----------

